# Days horses dont get turned out



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

If the people aren't scheduled to hang around and clean twice, then yes, it's asking too much. If you want to pay more in board to have it done, suggest it to the BO.


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

If it's not in your boarding contract and you want it done either do it yourself or offer to pay extra to the BO for someone to do it. 

I don't think i've ever boarded anywhere that would do stalls twice a day when horses were left in. Not even the nicest of show barns.


----------



## Fulford15 (Oct 17, 2012)

The BO where my horse is does clean the stalls twice (morning and evening) if the weather is so terrible they can't go out... the barn is on a very strict schedule. Otherwise, I do not know of any other place that does it.


----------



## wetrain17 (May 25, 2011)

What does your contract say? That is something that should have been talked over between you and the BO/BM before you moved in. If it states that stalls will be done once a day, then you can't do anything about it expect pick up a wheelbarrow and do it yourself.


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

Your perspective changes when you muck yourself. Mine have been in for 2 days straight and the manure load triples compared to the stall cleaning when they are turned out 1/2 the day.
It's perfectly acceptable to only clean 1x/day. Horses that have their stalls cleaned that often try to keep them as clean as possible so that they have a dry, clean place to lay down. You don't have to strip the entire bedding every time. In fact, I only have to clean up the urine soaked bedding, and apple pick the manure, then a use a broom to push yesterday's bedding onto those spots, and add some new. They pick their spots and pee and poo in the same places. My three really need brushing, but my neighbors can see the one side of clean shavings sticking to their coats from the night before.


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

My new place turns out everyday, unless its a hellish blizzard, and the owners go back over at night and pick the stalls at around 8pm....it makes sense, it's cleaner and it makes cleaning in the morning so much easier. Even some full time staff at big barns haven't figured that out yet........more work and stink for them I guess.....


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

Bed your stall with pellets... it keeps your stall nice and dry even when they are in all day. When I switched my mare from shavings I put 5 bags of pellets in and now I only need to add two bags a month at the most, and she is deep bedded. I love it. Her pee spot doesn't spread out so her stall stays dry. She poops in one corner. When the pellets break up its great. I buy my own bedding even though I board my horse. The week day staff have thanked me for switching because it makes things so much easier lol. They work great for messy horses too and even when they are in all day their stalls are not as bad. When they were on shavings we would dread doing their stalls after being in all day. Since they went to pellets their stalls are so much better. I do the barn on the weekends so I see for myself how much of a difference it makes.


----------



## Poneigh (May 25, 2012)

please dont act like i dont ever clean stalls or am unwilling to do it myself, i have worked cleaning stalls before and i do end up cleaning them!! its just difficult for me coming after work at night and finding out they were left in bc then i dont have bedding for them wee arent allowed to use extra! then i can clean them but they are emptyy!


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

Glad to hear it! =D
Lots or lurkers or just ppl here reading/not responding who might not know these things.


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

Poneigh said:


> please dont act like i dont ever clean stalls or am unwilling to do it myself, i have worked cleaning stalls before and i do end up cleaning them!! its just difficult for me coming after work at night and finding out they were left in bc then i dont have bedding for them wee arent allowed to use extra! then i can clean them but they are emptyy!



You can buy a bag of wood burning pellets for $5. Add two or three to your stall every month with the shavings they supply. Sweep the shavings back abd puth the pellets down dont spread them thin though. Put shavings over top. This way you can pick out his stall and have bedding left


----------



## busysmurf (Feb 16, 2012)

If horses have to stay inside for one day, and the stalls only get cleaned once, it's honestly NOT going to kill them, or even harm them in anyway. The farms that I've worked at or run did this. Then the next day we usually just ended up "stripping" the stalls. 

A lot of times it's not only a matter of cost, but a matter of available help. The most common workers at barns are high school kids or people who help out for a side job. So to have stalls cleaned twice in a day when normally there's only personel scheduled for once isn't realistic, there's just no way to schedule something like that.

There's more to do at a barn than just clean stalls


----------



## SugarNSpice (Mar 26, 2012)

Honestly, if that's your biggest complaint you sound like you have it made. I'm completely jealous lol. My BO is refusing to let horses out at all right now (out of laziness) and the weather is mild and I clean their stalls three times a week. Would kill to have their stalls cleaned once a day and for them to be let out even just a couple times a week.


----------



## TurnNBurn144 (Dec 14, 2012)

im a stable hand. i work from 8:30-3:30. we turn horses oout, sweep hay spots, clean stalls. we use pellets so its sooo nice  when you have 24 horses, they only get cleaned once a day.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## alexischristina (Jun 30, 2009)

It's easy to look at things from a boarders perspective and think it shouldn't be hard to do x, y, and z, but when you're a BO having to pay staff that extra hour or two or three to _do_ x, y and z it becomes a much bigger deal. Just like how it wouldn't be a big deal for one person to grab some extra shavings, but as soon as one person grabs extra bedding everyone else wants to too, and who pays for that at the end of the month?


----------



## xlionesss (Jan 30, 2012)

If I'm at the barn and notice my horse's stall needs to be picked a bit...I do it myself. Sure, I pay for it to be done...but it won't kill me to do it if BO has already fulfilled agreement to do it once a day. Half the fun of owning a horse is taking care of them!
If you're at the barn and notice the stall isn't cleaned to your liking, pick up a pitchfork and clean up some! In my opinion, if BO is doing it once a day like you're paying and you still aren't happy it wont break your back to pick up some poop.


----------



## BigGirlsRideWarmbloods (Mar 28, 2010)

TurnNBurn144 is correct. Mucking a stall or two is different than munching 24-40+. It's a TON of work. 

Also will the BO let you turn out your horse yourself on bad weather days? Short of 4 feet of snow, my horses are perfectly happy to graze in any weather. My horses all have attached turnouts and even when it's dumping buckets of rain they're perfectly content standing outside in it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BigBenLoverforLife (Sep 19, 2012)

Getting cleaned twice? My gets done once a week, and any other time is up to me....


----------



## BigGirlsRideWarmbloods (Mar 28, 2010)

When you say "once a week" do you mean stripped once a week but still picked once or twice a day, or striped once a week and picked NEVER? 'Cause that blows my mind.

Before I got my own farm my horse was boarded and the stall was striped once a week and picked twice daily (both stalls and attached runs), but the industry norm around here is picked 3-times a day for turned out horses, and 4 times a day if the horse didn't get turned out that day or doesn't have an attached run.

My BO was apologetic that she couldn't afford the local standard!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BigBenLoverforLife (Sep 19, 2012)

BigGirlsRideWarmbloods said:


> When you say "once a week" do you mean stripped once a week but still picked once or twice a day, or striped once a week and picked NEVER? 'Cause that blows my mind.
> 
> Before I got my own farm my horse was boarded and the stall was striped once a week and picked twice daily (both stalls and attached runs), but the industry norm around here is picked 3-times a day for turned out horses, and 4 times a day if the horse didn't get turned out that day or doesn't have an attached run.
> 
> ...



Yes once a week strip and that's it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BigGirlsRideWarmbloods (Mar 28, 2010)

Wow. ****. Seriously?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BigBenLoverforLife (Sep 19, 2012)

BigGirlsRideWarmbloods said:


> Wow. ****. Seriously?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


No joke.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## xlionesss (Jan 30, 2012)

Is thrush a common occurrence with your horse? Why don't you make it out every day to pick it? I couldn't fathom letting a horse sit in his own muck for a week...I would definitely board somewhere else if you can't do it daily for him.


----------



## BigBenLoverforLife (Sep 19, 2012)

xlionesss said:


> Is thrush a common occurrence with your horse? Why don't you make it out every day to pick it? I couldn't fathom letting a horse sit in his own muck for a week...I would definitely board somewhere else if you can't do it daily for him.


I mucked it daily myself, I am just saying it only gets stripped once a week by the BO. You could pay 60 extra a month to get it picked everyday, but money is tight as it is and why pay for something I can do myself!


----------



## xlionesss (Jan 30, 2012)

Ah, okay. Makes sense! As long as your horse's stall is cleaned daily!


----------



## BigBenLoverforLife (Sep 19, 2012)

xlionesss said:


> Ah, okay. Makes sense! As long as your horse's stall is cleaned daily!


Yep mine is  I am moving barns in 2 weeks and cant wait to NEVER have to clean a stall again! :lol:


----------



## Delfina (Feb 12, 2010)

We keep everyone inside when the weather is horrid and stalls are cleaned at night only (by myself). If my stall flooder has a giant wet spot in the middle of his stall the BO will shovel that out in the morning for me but that's it. 

99% of the time though, the only thing different between everyone going out or staying in is horses in stalls when I arrive at night and larger piles of poop against the backs of stalls.


----------



## GhostwindAppaloosa (Jun 3, 2011)

Poneigh said:


> please dont act like i dont ever clean stalls or am unwilling to do it myself, i have worked cleaning stalls before and i do end up cleaning them!! its just difficult for me coming after work at night and finding out they were left in bc then i dont have bedding for them wee arent allowed to use extra! then i can clean them but they are emptyy!


 
Bedding cost $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$ every bag/wheelbarrow used cost more money. I understand why they limit the amount needed. If you want more bedding in your stall.. go to the farm store.. buy it and add it!


----------



## Palomine (Oct 30, 2010)

Can you not bring you own bags of shaving if you need extra?


----------



## Iseul (Mar 8, 2010)

Personally, I think you're complaining over something that isn't a big deal, at all.

I asked my BO if she could feed once daily so I could put my nare on some grain to gain a bit more weight faster..She said no, even though she has a pasture with horses who get grain..my pasture doesn't though, can't switch the herds! *flails screaming omg*.

The stalls/run-in got cleaned once a day..if the horses stayed in for two weeks because of weather with limited turn out in the arena..You guessed it, once a day stall cleanings in the morning.

Stalls do not get THAT bad within 24hrs. They get bad when days go by.
When my horse had a stall from 8pm-6am overnight, it use to go two/three days depending on what she did in it. Rarely peed (black mats let it splatter lol) and only pooped in the two back corners. No harm, no foul. She did most of her potty time during her turn out during the day, so it didn't hurt anything to leave that extra pile and a half in the corner for the next day.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Wyndrunner (Mar 29, 2013)

As a BM myself I will turn my horses out daily unless there is a bad lightening threat then they stay in. Some of the show horses that board with us do not want that and I understand. I leave it up to the individual owner as to whether their horse gets daily turn out when there is a rain threat. Doesn't snow much here so that is not an issue.

No matter what we pick twice daily and strip every week unless more than that is required then we strip it. Daily turn outs seem to reduce the need for more than once a week. We have a shavings barn but when we know it's going to rain we bring in a trailer full of shaving to each barn. If a boarder wants to pick and muck their stall before we get to it, great! The shavings are there for the horses and are going to get used either by us or the boarder so we never fuss over that sort of thing. 

I think some BM's get too hung up on the small stuff. IF that is the case I would carry a bag of shavings over there when you know you might be needing it. I have a boarder that uses paper shavings (not sure how I feel about that yet) and the bags are a $1.50 more than wood but you get twice as much. Maybe something to look into as an alternative. Good luck!


----------

